

Code School Launches - PStamatiou
http://codeschool.com

======
norova
I'd recommend putting the price for the level next to the "Buy Now" button
after the level description. The price already exists in the top right, but
after I've scrolled down and read everything, I'd rather see the price next to
the button I'm about to click, rather than having to scroll back up to the
top.

------
austinB
I am excited to give this a try. As someone who did not study CS or MIS at
school (in fact far from it, accounting & finance) I am open to any resource
to assist code education online. I have found a few decent offerings such as
w3schools.com, Mozila's p2p school of webcraft, and dreamincode.net but don't
know if these will give me all I need..

On a side note if anyone has any other sites I should be considering, don't
hesitate to shout them out!

~~~
Nat0
Stanford has some top quality material up for CS. I have completed cs106a and
am working on cs106b and they are both top notch!
<http://see.stanford.edu/see/courses.aspx>

If you are looking at more web based stuff then David Malan (Harvard) has some
great free stuff as well. <http://cs50.tv/2010/fall/>

------
gacba
I'd like to be able to see more about the classes & the site before you demand
with a stop-screen to "You must login to continue"...I think you'll have
stronger conversion rates if you let people look around a bit first.

Registering just to check it out is a bit of a barrier.

~~~
nigelsampson
Agreed, given the home page says "featured courses" I'd love to be able to see
the other courses available without having to sign up.

------
Mafana0
More discussion is here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2354776>

